# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  22 مباراة من المونديال ستنقل على القناة الثانية في التلفزيون السوري

## الحصن نيوز

علمت الحصن نيوز من مصدر موثوق في التلفزيون السوري أنه تم الاتفاق على نقل "22 " مباراة من المونديال عبر أثير شاشة القناة الثانية في التلفزيون العربي السوري .

وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن هذا الاتفاق تم يوم أمس مساء في التلفزيون السوري ..

 جدول مباريات كأس العالم المنقولة على شاشة التلفزيون العربي السوري :  
الجمعة 11 يونيو 2010 
جنوب أفريقيا x المكسيك -المجموعة لاولى- 5:00 بتوقيت دمشق
أوروجواي x فرنسا - المجموعة الاولى -9:30

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

